# Where did my post go?



## mepiccolo (Jun 2, 2008)

Yesterday I wrote two posts, both pertaining to Lawrence Welk Resort in Escondido but they were different questions.  Last night I saw that they were joined then this morning both of them are mysteriously completely gone?  Why would they just be deleted?  The questions were (1) if I bought resale can I still get "day use" and (2) how difficult it was to get a last weekend reservation, if anyone could share their experience with last-minute bookings there.  These are two type of questions I see often on this board so I'm befuddled why someone chose to erase them?


----------



## swift (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it was delted in error. But it is back now.


----------

